# La Marzocco Linea PB



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like these are starting to get out in the wild now, with Has Bean and St Ali posting on twitter.

They look stunning.

Who will be first to have one in their kitchen? And when will you be inviting us over to see it?

http://sprudge.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/qNIVt4f8Nh7ynL2lC23SSFL4MmsonzjSlklC_RaOWkIGMjCyUoZh-1fWsL4p7b8Kyq_0h-a0XpjqL8VYwuf1M.jpg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Look stylish , what's the price ?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Its nice, but I think I prefer the old school look of the original Linea (and the new school look of the Strada).

I suppose the original Linea design is a bit dated now though...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Bantam coffee would be very interested in being the first Birmingham home for one of these.....yet another machine for consideration.

I agree the classic Linea is a thing of functional beauty


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

My fav cafe as a classic Linea, and whilst they are beautiful machines I think this brings a more modern style. I prefer this over the old one to be honest.

No idea on price, sorry.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suspect beyond most us enthusiasts Aaron . Looks nice with the lighst lit up on it .


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

The pb linea looks good - but I agree the pb model is also kinda strange what with the newer school gb5s / stradas covering those bases - the pb linea is almost trying to be something the linea won't really be recognised for? (If that's making sense!)


----------

